
Microsoft's Edge browser is in serious trouble - mabynogy
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3242165/microsoft-windows/microsofts-edge-browser-is-in-serious-trouble.html
======
prepend
I tried to like Edge. I gave it a try because work pushes it. But it is so
bizarre. I’m not sure who their customer is. There’s no save as, no view
source, no home button, favorites are screwed up.

These are basic functions. Chrome and Firefox have it figured out. Who is
Microsoft building this for? Even IE plain is better.

~~~
neilalexander
Without exception, everything that Microsoft has transformed into UWP has been
worse. I don't quite know what the UWP dream is, but it's horrible.

------
PhilWright
I like Edge in general but it is very buggy. Dragging a tab away to create a
separate window only works 2/3 of the time. It often just freezes without
obvious reason. And this is where I only visit a few simple standard websites
whilst at work. Very disappointing. Oh, and sometimes it will not work
correctly when ordering from the Microsoft Store and so I have to use Chrome
to place an order for Microsoft hardware! Nice.

~~~
smashingfiasco
I second that. Edge is fast and efficient, in my experience. But when I use
it, it crashes just a little too often. I've never been a Chrome or Google
kind of a guy, so I was actually using Edge instead until FF57 was released. I
think they could also improve Edge by making the browser frame and controls a
little less plain and blocky in terms of design.

------
jpmlc
I use it on my small weak 8 inch Windows 10 Dell tablet because it works much
faster than Chrome on the weaker hardware. I like how it now has all the same
extensions I use on Chrome. I also like how you can just double tap, like
Safari IOS, to zoom to a frame. I still use Chrome on desktop as I am just
used to it.

------
rando444
This makes sense, but for me the question becomes.. why would bot creators
choose Edge/IE and not some other browser? Random chance?

As a sidebar, I really enjoy when authors throw interesting colloquialisms
that I've never heard before.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potemkin_village](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potemkin_village)

~~~
slededit
Because its pretty much guaranteed to already be on their target machine.

------
londons_explore
If Edge dies, the web will be left with only Gecko and Webkit rendering
engines... :-(

~~~
indemnity
And nothing of value was lost.

------
cuchoi
Was forced to use it for work, it was hell.

